# Best display under $800



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My daughter wants to purchase a tv and has $800 to spend. What would be the top pick within this budget. Minimal gaming and mostly movies.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Not a single opinion on a display?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Been so long since I bought a new TV - I can give some input on a projector though! :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm thinking that's probably going to be out of her budget Joe. I've tried to read reviews on the net but they're all over the place in that price range.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

What size?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

dsskid said:


> What size?


She would like to get the largest size within the $800 budget but doesn't want to forgo quality of picture.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Ask Robert is he can set you up with something.

Robert Zohn

Or you can look at this LG at BB. :huh:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

mechman said:


> Ask Robert is he can set you up with something.
> 
> Robert Zohn
> 
> Or you can look at this LG at BB. :huh:


Thank you for that suggestion. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I have seen the 42" Panasonics run around that price at BB.


----------

